

Stop Talking about Inner Beauty - shbhrsaha
https://medium.com/@vitchyr/stop-talking-about-inner-beauty-af6ae93326b7

======
vph
>As people, we do great things. We make babies laugh. We conquer mountains. We
volunteer at soup kitchens. We do things that entertain, inspire, and comfort
one another. In return, these things make us happy, awestruck, and loved

As people, we don't do great things. Some of us do great things. Some don't.
Some conquer mountains. Some can't even run up a hilly street.

In other words, stop being politically correct, just be politically correct in
the ways the author approves?

